# Back from our first trip to Branson



## gwenco (May 13, 2011)

I must say we were pretty impressed by the variety of shows offered in the city of Branson.  Our party consisted of me - 53, hubby 54 along with his twin brother and wife - 54, MIL - 84 and SIL who turned 50 during our stay.  We stayed at Surrey Grand Crowne resorts in a 3 bed/4 bath unit. Beautiful but don't take the tour. Awful but will be posting a review soon.

I always thought Branson to be where senior citizens take their grandparents on vacation  but we did something for everyone!  Not impressed with Noah's Ark and loved Andy's frozen custard...right next to SIX theatre. 
We did partake in the Fantastic Caverns also just north in Springfield. Great rainy day option.
We were there the week after major flooding had occurred in downtown Branson along with landing area but everyone was back in business when we were there. Going back next year for MIL's 85th and looking forward to it!


----------



## shagnut (May 13, 2011)

Glad you liked it. I enjoyed Branson very much altho it has been a long time since I've been there.  shaggy


----------



## shorts (May 14, 2011)

We went for a week in early December and saw some wonderful Christmas shows. Me, DH, his brother and wife ... all in our 50's. Despite the cold weather we had a great time and really got us in the Christmas spirit. I'd highly recommend the shows that time of the year.

Glad you had a good time!


----------



## BobMfarms (May 16, 2011)

*re: Branson trip*

We just came back from Branson also.  The weather was great.  We went to Silver Dollar City for the first time and enjoyed the shows, especially the GAC show at 6 pm, which is not to be missed.  The Mine tour at Silver Dollar City was good, but not for anyone who can't walk up and down steep narrow passageways.
We saw the Clay Cooper, Presleys, Duttons, Elvis (Joseph Hall), Red Hot and Blue, and the Haygoods shows.


----------



## lll1929 (May 16, 2011)

gwenco said:


> I must say we were pretty impressed by the variety of shows offered in the city of Branson.  Our party consisted of me - 53, hubby 54 along with his twin brother and wife - 54, MIL - 84 and SIL who turned 50 during our stay.  We stayed at Surrey Grand Crowne resorts in a 3 bed/4 bath unit. Beautiful but don't take the tour. Awful but will be posting a review soon.
> 
> I always thought Branson to be where senior citizens take their grandparents on vacation  but we did something for everyone!  Not impressed with Noah's Ark and loved Andy's frozen custard...right next to SIX theatre.
> We did partake in the Fantastic Caverns also just north in Springfield. Great rainy day option.
> We were there the week after major flooding had occurred in downtown Branson along with landing area but everyone was back in business when we were there. Going back next year for MIL's 85th and looking forward to it!



Please post when you have added your resort review.  I am staying there in July in a 3bdrm and am interested in your review.  I haven't been able to find any pictures of the resort, other than those provided by the resort.  Glad to hear you had a good time.


----------



## gwenco (May 19, 2011)

*Review has been posted of Surrey Grand Crowne*

I have posted a review of the above resort and hope to return to the same resort next year!   Very quiet location.


----------



## MelBay (May 19, 2011)

Glad you liked Branson.  Our home resort is there and we use it every single year.  Most relaxing trip we take - gotta have it for mental health.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (May 20, 2011)

Sounds great.  Branson is on my list. Someday.


----------



## PamMo (May 20, 2011)

We're just up the road in Springfield and always love hearing that people enjoy our neck of the woods! Glad you had a good time and are plannng on returning!


----------



## JoeMO (May 22, 2011)

*Can't find your review*



gwenco said:


> I have posted a review of the above resort and hope to return to the same resort next year!   Very quiet location.



gwenco, 

I can't find your review.  The lates review for Grand Crowne is last year.  Does it take that long to show up or am I just missing it?

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## Indy (May 23, 2011)

Do you have any suggestions for restaurants?  We are going to be there in 2 weeks.  It will be my 80 years old parents and my husband.  Thanks.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 23, 2011)

JoeMO said:


> gwenco,
> 
> I can't find your review.  The lates review for Grand Crowne is last year.  Does it take that long to show up or am I just missing it?
> 
> ...



I've had reviews take a couple of weeks to show up online. It just depends on when the moderator for that area gets to it.

I actually became frustrated enough with the lag time between my writing and TUG's posting of my reviews that I stopped writing them. It takes considerable effort to write a decent review and not seeing it posted quickly tells me there's not that great of importance placed on that aspect of TUG. As such, I no longer write many reviews. I wrote my first review in what's probably two years that other day and that's only because the resort we stayed at hadn't been reviewed for some time. I doubt that I'll write another review this year as the resorts we'll be staying at are represented well enough.


----------



## gwenco (May 26, 2011)

*Restaurants*

We mostly ate in but did dine at the Outback which was great. We had "gator tail" and would highly recommend!  Great service, fun atmosphere and good food and is right on the main 76 strip.  We also ate at a chicken place (can't think of the name) but it has a giant chicken in front and has been open for only a few weeks. Great salad bar and reasonable prices.  Beware at both places - timeshare sharks are posted at the front entrances. We had  no idea sales were so thick in Branson but they are everywhere!  A must to visit for ice cream treats is Andy's custard right on the main 76 drag and adjacent to the SIX theatre.   We also ate at the Farmhouse diner in downtown old Branson. Good food but nothing special. We tried to eat dinner at Dick Clark's 50's diner but were told when we opened the door they were closed. It was right after we saw Legends at the adjacent theatre.


----------



## JoeMO (Sep 2, 2011)

*Recent stay at Grand Crowne Branson*

I was at GC for the July 4th week.  I had five units in all with lots of family at GC.  Just wanted to let everyone know about the resort and my recent stay  

My stay was wonderful with only one complaint.  They still did not have internet in the rooms.  You had to go to the club house to get internet.  I asked why and they said the company they had hired to provide internet service went out of business.  They said they were fighting them to get refunds.  That may be true but I still don't understand why they couldn't have another company provide the services.  It was frustrating to not have internet.

On Monday that had picnic, entertainment and snippets of shows.  I think it cost $2 a person.  It was worth ten times that.  That had a nice cookout with burger and hot dogs.  The line was really long but the food was good.  They had face painting, bounce house and other stuff for kids.  There were a number of shows that came and did one song or something from their act.  The fireworks at night were twice as good as I expected them to be.  More like what you would see at a small city, not at a resort.  The best part is that it was right of our balcony.

Overall I was very happy with the resort and out stay.  Very glad I own there and am considering more.

Any information anyone has, please share.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## lll1929 (Sep 5, 2011)

JoeMO said:


> I was at GC for the July 4th week.  I had five units in all with lots of family at GC.  Just wanted to let everyone know about the resort and my recent stay
> 
> My stay was wonderful with only one complaint.  They still did not have internet in the rooms.  You had to go to the club house to get internet.  I asked why and they said the company they had hired to provide internet service went out of business.  They said they were fighting them to get refunds.  That may be true but I still don't understand why they couldn't have another company provide the services.  It was frustrating to not have internet.
> 
> ...



I was at the Grand Crowne over the 4th of July, and agree with your comments.  I was truly happy with the trade and the fireworks show was fantastic.  I will definately stay here in the future...


----------

